# Display wire wheels 60 spoke (no sets)



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

cleaning out my storage have these displays 4sale no sets just one kind of each!!!
they are all new never used or mounted may be a little dirty some have very little surface rust from moisture just thought some one might need them or for a collection some bolt patterns are crazy because thats how they came on displays
make a offer!!!!location michigan paypal accepted!!!!
13X7 MODERA 100 SPOKE 6LUG
13X7 PLAYER 60 SPOKE ALL GOLD 4LUG
13X7 GANGSTER 60 SPOKE 4LUG
14X6 PLAYER FWD 72 SPOKE 4LUG
14X7 PLAYER 60 SPOKE 5.4.5 AND 5.4.75 LUG
14X7 PLAYER GOLD NIPPLE,PAN,SPINNER60 SPOKE 5.4.5&5.4.75 LUG
MAKE OFFER!!!!PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How much for that all gold 13"?


----------



## punkandy311 (Jan 15, 2009)

I will give you 70 for the 14x7 player 60 chrome shipped to 76710.


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by punkandy311_@Jul 24 2009, 11:56 PM~14575794
> *I will give you 70 for the 14x7 player 60 chrome shipped to 76710.
> *


pm sent!!!!!ANY BODY ELSE 50.00 A WHEEL YOUR CHOICE PLUS SHIPPING!!!!


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

OFFERS?????


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Jul 25 2009, 12:20 PM~14578337
> *pm sent!!!!!ANY BODY ELSE 50.00 A WHEEL YOUR CHOICE PLUS SHIPPING!!!!
> *


  ttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

200 shipped for all of them


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Aug 15 2009, 11:44 AM~14776834
> *200 shipped for all of them
> *


200 plus shipping  :0  pm me we can work something out!!!


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Jul 21 2009, 11:38 PM~14544458
> *cleaning out my storage have these displays 4sale no sets just one kind of each!!!
> they are all new never used or mounted may be a little dirty some have very little surface rust from moisture just thought some one might need them or for a collection some bolt patterns are crazy because thats how they came on displays
> make a offer!!!!location michigan paypal accepted!!!!
> ...


ANY BODY WANT THESE $150.00 PLUS SHIPPING FOR ALL ILL PUT THEM ON A PALLETTO HELP OUT ON SHIPPING LMK


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Jul 21 2009, 11:38 PM~14544458
> *cleaning out my storage have these displays 4sale no sets just one kind of each!!!
> they are all new never used or mounted may be a little dirty some have very little surface rust from moisture just thought some one might need them or for a collection some bolt patterns are crazy because thats how they came on displays
> make a offer!!!!location michigan paypal accepted!!!!
> ...


ttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

come get these 25.00 each plus shipping


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Sep 17 2009, 08:14 PM~15112494
> *come get these 25.00 each plus shipping
> *


still got that all gold? :cheesy:


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

yep still got all of them!!!!


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

offers!!!!!!!!!!!!tttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

25.00 each plus shipping!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Nov 14 2009, 12:56 PM~15663426
> *25.00 each plus shipping!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

OFFERS!!


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

offer!!!!!!need room


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Jul 21 2009, 11:38 PM~14544458
> *cleaning out my storage have these displays 4sale no sets just one kind of each!!!
> they are all new never used or mounted may be a little dirty some have very little surface rust from moisture just thought some one might need them or for a collection some bolt patterns are crazy because thats how they came on displays
> make a offer!!!!location michigan paypal accepted!!!!
> ...


still got these 4sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

make offer.... no room 4 them hate to scrap them out !!!


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Jul 21 2009, 11:38 PM~14544458
> *cleaning out my storage have these displays 4sale no sets just one kind of each!!!
> they are all new never used or mounted may be a little dirty some have very little surface rust from moisture just thought some one might need them or for a collection some bolt patterns are crazy because thats how they came on displays
> make a offer!!!!location michigan paypal accepted!!!!
> ...


I STILL HAVE THESE DISPLAYS 25..00 EACH PLUS SHIPPING OR 200 SHIPPED FOR ALL LMK .... OR WILL TRADE FOR SOME 15 INCH WIDE WHITEWALL TIRES


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

hey homie what is the 6lug pattern size? and price for shipping to kansas 67101


----------

